# Smoked then Sous Vide Brisket for a southern themed meal...



## worktogthr (Mar 26, 2017)

So i have been messing around with my sous vide a lot lately and am not totally convinced.  So I tried this little experiment.  Here is the process, some pics, and the verdict...

1.  Smoked a 10 pound brisket rubbed with Worcestershire and SPOG on the PBC.  I used a small split of mesquite and some cherry wood because I wanted a heavy smoked flavor since it would only be smoked 3-4 hours












IMG_4008.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017





2.  Pulled the Brisket off the smoker after about 4 hours.  Had some nice color and smelled very smokey... could definitely smell the mesquite...












IMG_4021.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017





3.  Tossed it in the fridge for a few days as I wanted it done for 5:00 dinner on Sunday.
4.  Saturday at around 3:00 PM i vac packed it and put it in a preheated 155 bath.  Had to cut it in half to bag it
5.  After 24 hours I pulled it out of the bag and tried some..












IMG_4101.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017





6.  Into a warm (maybe 175ish) oven until dinner time.  This served two purposes... holding it until dinner and firming up the bark a bit without having to cook it too much further

7. Sliced it up..













IMG_4108.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4113.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4118.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017






Had a little southern theme going on so it was served with collared greens, Mac and cheese, Richie's (Tropics) cast iron corn bread, and my grandma's Mac and cheese recipe.  Also cooked some kettle fried chicken with the vortex. Finished off the meal with some marble pound cake bread pudding.













IMG_4119.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4122.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4127.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4131.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4125.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4133.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017


















IMG_4141.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 26, 2017






The Verdict:

This brisket might have made the anova worth the price of admission.  It was so delicious right out of the bag...kind of like the texture of when it's been foil towel and coolered to hold.  It struck me to use a warm oven to dry out the bark a bit and that worked out great.  The smokey flavor was still there but not over powering which I feared with the heavy smoke i gave it .  Texturally and moisture wise it was easily the best brisket I have ever cooked, maybe ever had.  This will be a great way to cook brisket ahead of time for a party or what not because I probably could have got away with leaving it in a the sous vide a few extra hours and the. Just blast it with high heat right before serving. The half we ate tonight was part flat and part point but both were tender, juicy and delicious.  I still have the all flat half that I will try reheating slowly at a later date.. not sure if I will re sous vide or try to high heat blast it back to temp, or low and slow back to temp.  That's another experiment all together.  All and all everyone loved it and I will definitely cook Brisket like this is the future.  Thanks for looking!
-Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow, great looking meal and briskey.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 26, 2017)

Geez this could've been a Throwdown entry! Oh well...


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 26, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Geez this could've been a Throwdown entry! Oh well...


  Hahha I know... I did consider that but it's a pretty standard meat and threes... gotta get a little creative.  Don't worry!  I'm working on it!


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice smoke/cook!  It looks amazing.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

That's a fantastic looking meal Chris!

Great job!  

Point!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Wow, great looking meal and briskey.





mike5051 said:


> Nice smoke/cook!  It looks amazing.
> 
> Mike





SmokinAl said:


> That's a fantastic looking meal Chris!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guys!  I had a lot of fun with the whole process of the brisket and all the sides to along with it.  I will definitely be making brisket like this again!


----------

